# 2012 colnago colors



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Here is a stupid question - is colnago going to change their colors for 2012? It seemed they did in the past, so wondering when this might come out.

What do you think the chances are of getting them to paint a C59 in Zabel blue?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

ronderman said:


> Here is a stupid question - is colnago going to change their colors for 2012? It seemed they did in the past, so wondering when this might come out.
> 
> What do you think the chances are of getting them to paint a C59 in Zabel blue?


pls dont remind me. i regret not ordering the EPS PRZA when i could.

but i have already placed order for C59 GDBL.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

onefour02 said:


> pls dont remind me. i regret not ordering the EPS PRZA when i could.
> 
> but i have already placed order for C59 GDBL.


yea, that blue was really great - great pop in the color and just really pretty. However, GDBL aint no slack either!!!!


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

ronderman said:


> yea, that blue was really great - great pop in the color and just really pretty. However, GDBL aint no slack either!!!!


That would be cool


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

The colours changed. They're all the same bar some dropped and added Nero and clsm as far as I can tell.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Evil Laugh said:


> The colours changed. They're all the same bar some dropped and added Nero and clsm as far as I can tell.


That's what it seems like - hum, wish they went more classic.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Colours change on 1st sept. I had to order an old colour by this date, thats how I know.

They do the "special order" colours when they feel like it though it seems.


----------



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

Was looking at getting a 2012 cx-1 evo but I'm not sold on the color schemes. Might have to hold out for 2013.


----------



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Im agonizing over what color i should order ac59 in im leanig towards gdwh but cant make up my mind also like gdrd gdbl gdsl & 150th can any one sell me on gdwh.?if they have that can they tell me if it looks better than pictures online imean better in person. Any other coments on other colors.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

My opinion is it looks better in the flesh. Most Colnagos do apart from the ones that have rubbish masking lines, eg flouro yellow/orange. There were issues with primer showing though on the masked lines on ones I have seen. Looked cheap and ruined otherwise nice frame.

Colours like mtbk, nero, gdwh, pr99, glbk clsm, etc etc although I don't like all of them especially to my taste, look absolutely stunning in the flesh. GDBL, GDRD, not so much in my opinion, just looked like Treks or Scotts


----------



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Evil laugh
Thanks for your opinionon colors im probably gonna go with the 150th mostly because you cant get tha in a trek or a scott!REALLY THOUGH THANKS

JAKA.





















t


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sure that one would look special and be more unique long term.

These things are such personal decisions though, tough if you can't get a look. Where are you? Sigma in London have pretty much every frame on show.


----------



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Laugh! 


IM IN THE US. ANd not close to any lbs that carry colnago just have to go off pictures online. also my other bike are pretty standard colors so i thought id go for more of af a flaboyunt color scheme! THANKS for the help! pretty sure im going with 150th.


----------

